# GA DNR Law Enforcement Is Hiring Game Wardens!



## deerhunter388 (Apr 26, 2017)

http://www.gadnr.org/careers

Info can be obtained at the link above.

The deadline to apply is June 15,2017.


----------



## Dialer (Apr 26, 2017)

Requires a degree....


----------



## Throwback (Apr 26, 2017)

Dialer said:


> Requires a degree....



they will also take equivalent hours. actual degree not required.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (May 25, 2017)

Wish they would accept solely law enforcement experience.... Nothing you learn in criminal justice is used in the field.... I was halfway through a degree


----------

